# questo sapone è sotto test



## Psychédélice

Salve, il testo in questione tratta di prodotti cosmetici, in particolare di un sapone. La frase è:

"Questo sapone è sotto test presso la clinica dell'Università di Roma e il direttore ci ha assicurato che il test non può avere altro che un esito positivo".

Io avevo pensato ad una frase tipo: "Le savon en question est maintenant sous contrôle à la Clinique de l'Université de Rome et le directeur nous a assuré que le test ne pourrait être qu'une réussite" ma secondo me non esprime il concetto che è ancora ora sotto test...

Grazie !


----------



## patrovytt

Psychédélice said:


> Salve, il testo in questione tratta di prodotti cosmetici, in particolare di un sapone. La frase è:
> 
> "Questo sapone è sotto test presso la clinica dell'Università di Roma e il direttore ci ha assicurato che il test non può avere altro che un esito positivo".
> 
> Io avevo pensato ad una frase tipo: "Le savon en question est maintenant sous contrôle à la Clinique de l'Université de Rome et le directeur nous a assuré que le test ne pourrait être qu'une réussite" ma secondo me non esprime il concetto che è ancora ora sotto test...
> 
> Grazie !


Pourquoi pas traduire "test" avec "test"?


----------



## Corsicum

Propositions :
_Ce savon est actuellement testé / Ce savon est en cours de test / Ce savon est en phase de test / Ce savon est en phase de test de validation_


----------



## Psychédélice

Quindi "Ce savon  est actuellement testé à la Clinique et le directeur nous a assuré que le test ne pourrait être qu’une réussite". 

Era per non ripetere due volte "test"


----------



## matoupaschat

Psychédélice said:


> Quindi "Ce savon est actuellement testé à la Clinique et le directeur nous a assuré que le test ne pourrait être qu’une réussite".
> 
> Era per non ripetere due volte "test"


 
Basta finire la frase così : "... et le directeur nous a assuré que cela ne pourrait être qu’une réussite". 
Ciao .


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, et peut être aussi :
_"Ce savon est actuellement testé à la Clinique et le directeur nous a assuré que le résultat ne pourrait être qu’une réussite". _
_"Ce savon est actuellement testé à la Clinique et le directeur nous a assuré que le résultat ne pourrait être que favorable". _


----------

